# Spraypaint artist



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Theres a cool spraypaint artist on justin.tv that does landscapes and such he has a show every night from 8-9 eastern. he does real cool stuff and he told me he will try ro replicate a picture of my tank that i sent him. Yall should give it a look sometime. http://www.justin.tv/thespraypaintguy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

He is amazing! I've never seen anything like that. Incredible!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

WOW!... I'd be very interested in seeing what he does with the replication of your tank.


----------



## theinjected1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe he can do a design for the t-shirt contest.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah those guys are awsome, ive seen this kinda of art on the street in europe and usa. its so fast and crazy!


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

That was most impressive.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow..That was very cool..
Im sure you guys have seen these..
http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/pave.htm


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

orlando said:


> Wow..That was very cool..
> Im sure you guys have seen these..
> http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/pave.htm


WOW! That is incredible. I had to really study some of them to see what parts were drawn in and what parts were real! He really has talent!!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

It is very cool huh Tex Gal.
His book is also cool to look at, the paintings look very weird when you see them in person. They only look like that from one angle, anything else is all stretched out and weird. But man is it cool...!


----------

